# Huret Speedometer Made In France



## scrubbinrims (Aug 20, 2013)

I am interested in selling this speedo from a '66 Schwinn Exerciser, but with a bracket easy to find (and I may have, just need to dig), mountable to a stem.
Figured this speedo would look good on a vintage road bike from the same era.
Not looking for the moon and stars, just a reasonable offer if you are interested.
Chris


----------

